# Can you fish with your hands?



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

ih772 said:


> I'm betting a person would only make that mistake one time. :lol: Talk about a recipe for disaster!


It would definitely call for an un-barbed hook...


-- 
lp


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Something to also consider is the size of the fish you are trying to hook. It doesn't take much to deglove a finger when the line cuts through the skin.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Degloving


----------



## Eagle00708 (Sep 9, 2006)

this is interresting cause all my friends used to jump on the salmon in the creek near my house growing up never thought it would be ileagle, also I remember going to swiming areas with minnow nets growing up yeah talk about ignorance


----------

